# Do you wear gloves ?



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm cutting my hands to shreds on the pull up bar on my power rack, so thought I should consider gloves .

I've always thought guys at the gym wearing them looked a bit like michael Jackson wannabe's but as I'm training at home nobody will see me anyway and I think it will help 

Any recommendations as there seem to be thousands on eBay and the like ?


----------



## gym warrior (Dec 9, 2011)

I've used the york ones from Argos they're sh1t, get some Schiek gloves pricey but there the best


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

I personally dont wear them, always prefered bare hands.

alot of people will call u soft for wearing them, but i dont see an issue with people wearing them.

I remember reading somewhere versa gripp do good gloves, but i personally dont know


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

I do or i get bad callouses. Stops my grip sliding on certain excersises too.


----------



## DianabolLecter (Sep 9, 2012)

no, i use the search function though


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Chunkee said:


> I do or i get bad callouses. Stops my grip sliding on certain excersises too.


The one time i wore gloves i couldnt grip awt haha, i dont like the feeling


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

DianabolLecter said:


> no, i use the search function though


really? how was it, find what you was looking for?


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

murphy2010 said:


> The one time i wore gloves i couldnt grip awt haha, i dont like the feeling


You get used to it after a few sessions then i find i can't go back to bare hands then.


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

My feet are like leather but my hands are delicate little items unfortunately so I think it's got to be done .

There are a few with the wrist supports on also which look decent . I'll check Schiek and Versa Grip now .


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I use them purely for the reason of sweaty hand and grip.

Mine have wrist straps built in as well which also helps going mega heavy on DB shrugs.


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

What make you got Milky ?

Schiek look good but can't find a uk supplier for Versa Gripp yet .


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

DeadpoolX said:


> What make you got Milky ?
> 
> Schiek look good but can't find a uk supplier for Versa Gripp yet .


Cant remember mate, will have a look when l get home tomorow.

Found them, these are them...

http://www.sshealthfoods.com/pages.php?page=lt.fitnessgear&details=1371


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

DeadpoolX said:


> What make you got Milky ?
> 
> Schiek look good but can't find a uk supplier for Versa Gripp yet .


Hrs got the 'I need to mtfu coz I have girly soft hands' type


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ewen said:


> Hrs got the 'I need to mtfu coz I have girly soft hands' type


Purely for the sweaty palms mate like l said..


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

ewen said:


> Hrs got the 'I need to mtfu coz I have girly soft hands' type


Hi Ewen


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Did few year ago but they get stinky pretty quickly liquid chalk for me.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> Hi Ewen


Hi ash


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

ewen said:


> Hi ash


heheheheeee!


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

I should have used the sweaty hands excuse .

My hands are strong and rough like a builder really , they're practically shovels - honest :no:


----------

